# Fun Question - for the Ladies



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

What's the fastest orgasm you've ever had - starting with the moment of sexual stimulation?

If you were teased all day with sexy texts, light touches, and other teases - is it possible to have an orgasm from a passionate two minute quickie?

Or do you always need ?xx? minutes of physical foreplay to get there?


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

The application of the correct pressure to the indicated area can produce results in as little as 60 seconds in most cases. I'm quick and multiple. The subsequent Os take a little longer.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

CandieGirl said:


> The application of the correct pressure to the indicated area can produce results in as little as 60 seconds in most cases. I'm quick and multiple. The subsequent Os take a little longer.


Is that regardless of the amount of foreplay - physical or mental?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Oddly enough, it's when I'm like just falling asleep, and if my H would start rubbing my back, butt, then sides. If he touches my breasts and nipples a few times,,, I'm already wet... so then he can just finger me for a few (or go down on me for about 1 min) and I'm there.... 

Simple but affective.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

H knows what to do to get me ramped up for a quickie. And I can confidently say that 2 min is enough for an O. 

EDITED TO ADD: Fastest orgasm ever? About 1 minute. I had just gotten out of the shower and was jumped in the bedroom by H he went down on me and was also playing with my nipples.


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

It can happen... the circumstances prior to a "quickie" are very relevant though... an "O" could take as little as 2-3 minutes or not happen at all.

Anticipation is a huge turn-on... ripping each other's clothes off as soon as you walk in the door after not seeing each other for days or weeks... 

If I'm working on something or distracted and a "quickie" is suddenly offered... I may or may not engage but chances are I'd be too checked out mentally to enjoy it myself... but I'd probably give it a shot (unless the timing was impossible).


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Is that regardless of the amount of foreplay - physical or mental?


Yes. But we're talking me, doing it to myself, with or without a partner. That's how it works for me.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Depends on how long I've gone without.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Mavash. said:


> Depends on how long I've gone without.


So - how quick is quick if it's been awhile?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

CandieGirl said:


> Yes. But we're talking me, doing it to myself, with or without a partner. That's how it works for me.


So thats you stimulating yourself manually - and it's the same if you are alone or with someone?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

We've tried this before (back in our early married days) - dry run, manual stimulation by H, no preparation whatsoever: 30 - 60 seconds. Probably be longer now because it's harder to O overall as I have gotten older.

But, it's totally unfulfilling - to me anyway - to just race to the finish line like that. It's all of the other frills and furbelows between us that are a prelude to sex that make it all worthwhile to me - and I'd even take those over an O if the O didn't include those.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

If we are measuring quickness then:
Me + rabbit vibrator + 20 seconds = orgasm

Of course I like it to take a little longer so I always prolong it. 

With Mr. T it takes 3 minutes if he plays a bit rough (I get turned on quickly that way) or up to 10 minutes if he's being gentle and romantic and taking his time...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Enchantment said:


> We've tried this before (back in our early married days) - dry run, manual stimulation by H, no preparation whatsoever: 30 - 60 seconds. Probably be longer now because it's harder to O overall as I have gotten older.
> 
> But, it's totally unfulfilling - to me anyway - to just race to the finish line like that. It's all of the other frills and furbelows between us that are a prelude to sex that make it all worthwhile to me - and I'd even take those over an O if the O didn't include those.


I wasn't talking so much about a race. Was thinking more about a situation where the passion had built in non-physical ways - then maybe sneaking into a room alone just before dinner while the kids are in the other room. The desire is there - but the time isn't.


----------



## Mark Val (Mar 2, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> The application of the correct pressure to the indicated area can produce results in as little as 60 seconds in most cases. I'm quick and multiple. The subsequent Os take a little longer.



apt.seems applicable to many...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow!

I honestly had no idea women could orgasm so quickly!

In my marriage the foreplay disappeared years ago - but a lot of that was by my Ex's choice.

Going down on her - would take 5-10 minutes for the first - but the one's that followed took 30 seconds or less...


----------



## Mark Val (Mar 2, 2012)

LaxUF said:


> It can happen... the circumstances prior to a "quickie" are very relevant though... an "O" could take as little as 2-3 minutes or not happen at all.
> 
> ---spot right on experiences...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Val (Mar 2, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> If we are measuring quickness then:
> Me + rabbit vibrator + 20 seconds = orgasm
> 
> --Thats by self-stimulation...not by coitus or partnered act...will you call it the natural orgasm..?
> ...


Thanks for the details helping men,for them to know better..


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> I wasn't talking so much about a race. Was thinking more about a situation where the passion had built in non-physical ways - then maybe sneaking into a room alone just before dinner while the kids are in the other room. The desire is there - but the time isn't.


Leaves me out,,,, been a LONG time that I've had desire like that ... usually have to just "give in" to his desire... so takes me a long time to O usually, if he doesn't catch me off guard (asleep).


Maybe just the wrong partner


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't had an orgasm in so long! I am scared to since this tumor on my ovary hurts after I orgasm...so it's been a while (after surgery, it's on!...once i heal LOL) Thank god sex doesn't hurt! I just avoid orgasms....doesn't bother me.

But...I've orgasmed from giving head. Pretty quickly. It was awesome.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> I wasn't talking so much about a race. Was thinking more about a situation where the passion had built in non-physical ways - then maybe sneaking into a room alone just before dinner while the kids are in the other room. The desire is there - but the time isn't.


Ah... depends then on the circumstances. 

If there's not a lot of time, but guaranteed no interruptions from kids/etc. because they aren't around, then maybe 3 - 5 minutes.

If there's not a lot of time, but there's likely to be interruptions from kids (i.e., pressure of some sort), it likely won't even happen for me then. I get performance anxiety then. 

That was this morning. We woke up, had only a few minutes before son #2 would be up and the dogs yapping, tried to get in a quickie, and after a few minutes we heard a tap on the locked door. Shouted to let him know we'd be out in a minute... husband finished... I couldn't. That's life sometimes.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

I think it depends how much time has gone by since the last "O"
It really doesn't take that long 5-7 minutes.......I don't like to rush I love all the build up.
I like to make the moment one to remember for both of us......
Sometimes that doesn't happen in a quicky kind of situation.
The softenness of a touch and the slowness of that touch, the tease is so exciting for me ........you don't get that in a quicky


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> I haven't had an orgasm in so long! I am scared to since this tumor on my ovary hurts after I orgasm...so it's been a while (after surgery, it's on!...once i heal LOL) Thank god sex doesn't hurt! I just avoid orgasms....doesn't bother me.
> 
> But...I've orgasmed from giving head. Pretty quickly. It was awesome.


Without directly touching yourself?

So - did you roll over and go to sleep after you came and make him finish himself!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

jessi said:


> I think it depends how much time has gone by since the last "O"
> It really doesn't take that long 5-7 minutes.......I don't like to rush I love all the build up.
> I like to make the moment one to remember for both of us......
> Sometimes that doesn't happen in a quicky kind of situation.
> The softenness of a touch and the slowness of that touch, the tease is so exciting for me ........you don't get that in a quicky


I had kind of concluded that while women enjoyed "quckies" - orgasms weren't a common part of the experience.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*So - did you roll over and go to sleep after you came and make him finish himself!!!!*

No way... you consider it foreplay and go on to have many more!:smthumbup:


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TwoDogs (Jul 29, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> What's the fastest orgasm you've ever had - starting with the moment of sexual stimulation?
> 
> If you were teased all day with sexy texts, light touches, and other teases - is it possible to have an orgasm from a passionate two minute quickie?
> 
> Or do you always need ?xx? minutes of physical foreplay to get there?


I'd have to say less than a minute, without any external foreplay (physical or otherwise) at all. I say "external" because obviously my mind was already there, lol.

I've never had the "teasing all day", texts, etc -- that just doesn't happen at work, because of the nature of my job.


----------

